

Which is the most sexist national anthem? - anacleto
http://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2015/feb/25/how-sexist-is-canadas-national-anthem-compared-with-others

======
Red_Tarsius
> In the national anthems of countries such as Italy and Turkey __, similarly
> to O Canada, lyrics reference “men” and “sons”, omitting women and
> daughters. Italy may be feminine, but “every man has the heart and hands of
> Ferruccio” in the Song of the Italians.

Flagged. The article is an awful stylistic exercise. I'm Italian and I can
assure you our anthem is all but sexist. I'm for gender equality, not the
obsessive compulsive need to mention each and every gender in each and every
media in perfect ratio.

~~~
anacleto
You're barking to the wrong tree, dude. I'm italian too and I know what you
mean. I'm just looking for others opinion. :)

~~~
Red_Tarsius
Sorry if it sounded harsh. It's a decent article on grammar and semantics – an
enjoyable topic by itself – but the writer chose the easy way to market it,
that is, "sexism". I hold The Guardian in high regard, so I was surprised the
article came from it.

